# Suggestions for dermatologist in Dubai



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

I have got lots of dark marks left by pimples and heat bumps. This is increasing day by day and I am unable to control this. 
If any of you have a experience with dermatologist who charges reasonably ,kindly advise me the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I know a doctor who charge 400AED , let me know if you are interested ill pm u the details.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The dermatologist at the GMC clinic on beach road is excellent 04 3494880

Or if you want more of a specialist, then the Dermacare Skin Centre on Al Wasl road 04 3420088

I've been treated at both recently and they're fantastic. GMC does direct billing for insurance.

Dermacare - reimbursement.


----------



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reference Chocoholic.

Do you remember the name of the Dermatologists as well?
Also wanted to know if the Insurance companies provide complete billing/reimbursement?
Any details on Fees charged etc.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I really can't remember the name of the Doc at GMC, but there's only one dermatologist and he's super nice.

I really depends what your individual insurance covers. I went for my annual mole check-up, had 3 removed for cosmetic reasons and one for biopsy - insurance covered all of that for me and I just pay 100 dhs for each visit.

GMC then referred me over to Dr Ikramullah Al Nasir at Dermacare as the biopsied mole was malignant. So treatment for that and mole mapping - which cost a whack, but because of the diagnosis, the insurance covered it all. BUT with Dermacare I paid upfront, then claimed it back. But I did ask for a pre-approval first.


----------



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you so much Chocoholic . I will check with GMC during the weekend.


----------



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cooper Dermatology Jumeirah Beach Road
Dr soehnchen

I had a consultation 1 year ago and felt, they are very competent.
Dr Soehnchen is a Dermatologist from Germany and cared well about my problem


----------

